# Boston Celtics Team Information Sticky



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Boston Celtics '05-'06 Schedule and Game Results

3rd in Atlantic Division; *10th in Eastern Conference
* Current Record: *29-41
Win *;* *Loss*

 
<table border="5" bordercolor="#110011" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td align="center">..*Date*.. </td><td align="center">.*Opponent*.</td><td align="center">*Box Score*</td><td align="center">.*Record*.
</td><td align="center">.*Thread*.</td><td align="center">..*Date*..</td><td align="center">.*Opponent*.</td><td align="center">*Box Score*</td><td align="center">.* Record*.</td><td align="center">.*Thread*.</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 11/2</td><td align="left"> NYK</td><td align="left"> NYK 100 - *BOS 114*</td><td align="left"> 1-0</td><td align="left"> Thread</td><td align="left"> 11/4</td><td align="left">* DET*</td><td align="left">* DET 82* - BOS 81</td><td align="left"> 1-1</td><td align="left"> Thread</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 11/5</td><td align="left">* @ CHA*</td><td align="left"> BOS 105 - *CHA 107*</td><td align="left"> 1-2</td><td align="left"> Thread</td><td align="left"> 11/9</td><td align="left"> MEM</td><td align="left"> MEM 98 - *BOS 99*</td><td align="left"> 2-2</td><td align="left"> Thread</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 11/11</td><td align="left">* SAS*</td><td align="left">* SAS 103* - BOS 82</td><td align="left"> 3-2</td><td align="left"> Thread</td><td align="left"> 11/13</td><td align="left"> HOU</td><td align="left"> HOU 82 - *BOS 102*</td><td align="left"> 3-3</td><td align="left"> Thread</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 11/15
</td><td align="left">* @ DET*</td><td align="left"> BOS 100 - *DET 115*</td><td align="left"> 3-4</td><td align="left"> Thread</td><td align="left"> 11/16</td><td align="left">* SEA*</td><td align="left">* SEA 113* - BOS 100</td><td align="left"> 3-5</td><td align="left"> Thread</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 11/18</td><td align="left"> TOR</td><td align="left"> TOR 93 - *BOS 100*</td><td align="left"> 4-5</td><td align="left"> Thread</td><td align="left"> 11/22</td><td align="left">* @ CLE*</td><td align="left"> BOS 93 - *CLE 115*</td><td align="left"> 4-6</td><td align="left"> Thread</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 11/23</td><td align="left">* @ ATL*</td><td align="left"> BOS 117 - *ATL 120*</td><td align="left"> 4-7</td><td align="left"> Thread</td><td align="left"> 11/25</td><td align="left"> CHA</td><td align="left"> CHA 89 - *BOS 90*</td><td align="left"> 5-7</td><td align="left"> Thread</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 11/28</td><td align="left">* ORL*</td><td align="left">* ORL 87* - BOS 84</td><td align="left"> 5-8</td><td align="left"> Thread</td><td align="left"> 11/30</td><td align="left"> PHI</td><td align="left"> PHI 103 - *BOS 110*</td><td align="left"> 6-8</td><td align="left"> Thread</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 12/2</td><td align="left">* CHI*</td><td align="left">* CHI 106* - BOS 102</td><td align="left"> 6-9</td><td align="left"> Thread</td><td align="left"> 12/4</td><td align="left"> @ NYK</td><td align="left">* BOS 102* - NYK 99</td><td align="left"> 7-9</td><td align="left"> Thread</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 12/6</td><td align="left">* @ HOU*</td><td align="left"> BOS 73 - *HOU 91*</td><td align="left"> 7-10</td><td align="left"> Thread</td><td align="left"> 12/7</td><td align="left"> @ NOK</td><td align="left">* BOS 101* - NOK 87</td><td align="left"> 8-10</td><td align="left"> Thread</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 12/9</td><td align="left">* @ SAS*</td><td align="left"> BOS 89 - *SAS 101*</td><td align="left"> 8-11</td><td align="left"> Thread</td><td align="left"> 12/10</td><td align="left">* @ DAL*</td><td align="left"> BOS 94 - *DAL 103*</td><td align="left"> 8-12</td><td align="left"> Thread</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 12/14</td><td align="left"> IND</td><td align="left"> IND 71 - *BOS 85*</td><td align="left"> 9-12</td><td align="left"> Thread</td><td align="left"> 12/16</td><td align="left">* MIL*</td><td align="left">* MIL 100* - BOS 96</td><td align="left"> 9-13</td><td align="left"> Thread</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 12/17</td><td align="left">* @ CHI*</td><td align="left"> BOS 86 - *CHI 118*</td><td align="left"> 9-14</td><td align="left"> Thread</td><td align="left"> 12/19</td><td align="left"> GS</td><td align="left"> GS 98 - *BOS 109*</td><td align="left"> 10-14</td><td align="left"> Thread</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 12/21</td><td align="left"> UTA</td><td align="left"> UTA 89 - *BOS 101*</td><td align="left"> 11-14</td><td align="left"> Thread</td><td align="left"> 12/26</td><td align="left">* @ SEA*</td><td align="left"> BOS 111 - *SEA 118*
 </td><td align="left">11-15
</td><td align="left"> Thread</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 12/28</td><td align="left">* @ GS*</td><td align="left"> BOS 109 - *GS 111*
</td><td align="left">11-16
</td><td align="left"> Thread</td><td align="left"> 12/30</td><td align="left">* @ SAC*</td><td align="left">BOS 112 - *SAC 116*
 </td><td align="left">11-17
 </td><td align="left">Thread
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 12/31</td><td align="left"> @ LAC</td><td align="left"> *BOS 111* - LAC 92
 </td><td align="left">12-17
 </td><td align="left">Thread
</td><td align="left"> 1/2</td><td align="left">* @ DEN*</td><td align="left"> BOS 110 - *DEN 120*
 </td><td align="left">12-18
 </td><td align="left">Thread
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 1/4</td><td align="left"> CHA</td><td align="left">CHA 106 - *BOS 109*
 </td><td align="left">13-18
 </td><td align="left">Thread
 </td><td align="left"> 1/6</td><td align="left">* ATL*</td><td align="left">*ATL 103* - BOS 98 </td><td align="left">13-19
 </td><td align="left">Thread
 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 1/7</td><td align="left">* @ WAS*</td><td align="left"> BOS 102 - *WAS 103*
</td><td align="left">13-20
 </td><td align="left">Thread
</td><td align="left"> 1/9</td><td align="left">* DAL*</td><td align="left"> *DAL 104* - BOS 102 </td><td align="left">13-21
 </td><td align="left">Thread
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 1/10</td><td align="left"> @ ATL</td><td align="left"> *BOS 98* - ATL 94
</td><td align="left">14-21
 </td><td align="left">Thread
</td><td align="left"> 1/13</td><td align="left">* @ PHI*</td><td align="left">BOS 124 - *PHI 125*
</td><td align="left">14-22
 </td><td align="left">Thread
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 1/16</td><td align="left">* @ DET*</td><td align="left"> BOS 84 - *DET 94*
</td><td align="left">14-23
 </td><td align="left">Thread
</td><td align="left"> 1/18</td><td align="left"> MIN</td><td align="left"> *BOS 103* - MIN 96
 </td><td align="left">15-23
 </td><td align="left">Thread
 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 1/20</td><td align="left">NJN</td><td align="left"> NJN 96 - *BOS 99* </td><td align="left">16-23
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td><td align="left"> 1/21</td><td align="left">* @ NJN
*</td><td align="left"> BOS 83 - *NJN 103* </td><td align="left">16-24
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 1/23</td><td align="left"> NOK</td><td align="left"> NOK 78 - *BOS 91*
</td><td align="left">17-24
 </td><td align="left">Thread
</td><td align="left"> 1/25</td><td align="left">* WAS*</td><td align="left"> *WAS 89* - BOS 97
 </td><td align="left">17-25
 </td><td align="left">Thread
 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 1/27</td><td align="left"> SAC</td><td align="left">SAC 74 - *BOS 84*
 </td><td align="left">18-25
 </td><td align="left">Thread
 </td><td align="left"> 1/29</td><td align="left">* @ MIL*</td><td align="left">BOS 79 - *MIL 83*
 </td><td align="left">18-26
 </td><td align="left">Thread
 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 1/30</td><td align="left"> *@ MIN*</td><td align="left">BOS 85 - *MIN 110*
 </td><td align="left">18-27
 </td><td align="left">Thread
 </td><td align="left">2/1</td><td align="left">* PHX*</td><td align="left">*PHX 102* - BOS 94
 </td><td align="left">18-28
 </td><td align="left">Thread
 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 2/3</td><td align="left"> *LAC*</td><td align="left">*LAC 98* - BOS 81
 </td><td align="left">18-29
 </td><td align="left">Thread
 </td><td align="left"> 2/4</td><td align="left">* @ ORL*</td><td align="left">BOS 91 - *ORL 100*
 </td><td align="left">18-30
 </td><td align="left">Thread
 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 2/6</td><td align="left">* @ MIA*</td><td align="left">BOS 98 -* MIA 114*
 </td><td align="left">18-31
 </td><td align="left">Thread
 </td><td align="left"> 2/10</td><td align="left"> POR</td><td align="left">POR 83 - *BOS 115* </td><td align="left">19-31
 </td><td align="left">Thread
 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 2/12</td><td align="left"> ORL</td><td align="left">ORL 94 - *BOS 102*
 </td><td align="left">20-31
 </td><td align="left">Thread
 </td><td align="left"> 2/15</td><td align="left"> *CLE*</td><td align="left">*CLE 113* - BOS 109
 </td><td align="left">20-32
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 2/21</td><td align="left"> @ UTA</td><td align="left">*BOS 103* - UTA 83
 </td><td align="left">21-32
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td><td align="left"> 2/22</td><td align="left">* @ PHX*</td><td align="left">BOS 94 - *PHX 103*
 </td><td align="left">21-33
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 2/24</td><td align="left"> @ POR</td><td align="left">*BOS 102* - POR 94
 </td><td align="left">22-33
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td><td align="left"> 2/26</td><td align="left"> @ LAL</td><td align="left">*BOS 112* - LAL 111
 </td><td align="left">23-33
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 3/1</td><td align="left">* MIA*</td><td align="left">*MIA 103* - BOS 96
 </td><td align="left">23-34
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td><td align="left"> 3/3</td><td align="left"> IND</td><td align="left">IND 98 - *BOS 99*
 </td><td align="left">24-34
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 3/5</td><td align="left">* @ TOR*</td><td align="left">BOS 105 - *TOR 111*
 </td><td align="left">24-35
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td><td align="left"> 3/7</td><td align="left"> @ WAS</td><td align="left">*BOS 116* - WAS 115
 </td><td align="left">25-35
 </td><td align="left">Thread
 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 3/8</td><td align="left"> PHI</td><td align="left">PHI 104 - *BOS 101*
 </td><td align="left">26-35
 </td><td ;="" align="left">Thread
 </td><td align="left"> 3/10</td><td align="left"> *MIL*</td><td align="left">*MIL 92* - BOS 86
 </td><td align="left">26-36
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 3/12</td><td align="left"> DEN</td><td align="left">DEN 101 - *BOS 106*
 </td><td align="left">27-36
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td><td align="left"> 3/14</td><td align="left">* @MEM*</td><td align="left">BOS 76 - *MEM 93*
 </td><td align="left">27-37
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 3/16</td><td align="left"> *MIA*</td><td align="left">*MIA 107* - BOS 104
 </td><td align="left">27-38
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td><td align="left"> 3/17</td><td align="left">* @ ORL*</td><td align="left">BOS 77 - *ORL 84*
 </td><td align="left">27-39
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 3/19</td><td align="left"> @ IND</td><td align="left">*BOS 103* - IND 88
 </td><td align="left">28-39
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td><td align="left"> 3/20</td><td align="left"> *LAL*</td><td align="left">*LAL 105 *- BOS 77
 </td><td align="left">28-40
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 3/22</td><td align="left"> TOR</td><td align="left">TOR 96 - http://www.nba.com/games/20060322/TORBOS/boxscore.html*BOS 110*
 </td><td align="left">29-40
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td><td align="left"> 3/24</td><td align="left">* @ CLE*</td><td align="left">BOS 82 - *CLE 94*
 </td><td align="left">29-41</td><td align="left">Thread </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 3/26</td><td align="left"> CHI</td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">Thread </td><td align="left"> 3/29</td><td align="left"> @ NYK</td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 4/1</td><td align="left"> @ CHI</td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left"> 4/4</td><td align="left"> @ TOR</td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 4/5</td><td align="left"> WAS</td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left"> 4/7</td><td align="left"> @ PHI
</td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 4/9</td><td align="left"> NYK</td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left"> 4/12</td><td align="left">@ IND</td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 4/14</td><td align="left"> NJN</td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left"> 4/16</td><td align="left"> @ NJN</td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left"> 4/17</td><td align="left"> CLE</td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left"> 4/19</td><td align="left"> MIA</td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td><td align="left">
 </td></tr></tbody></table>​ 
I would just like to thank the NJN board (especially ToddMacCulloch11 and Petey) for the code and help. Thanks.​


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Boston Celtics*

*Boston**Celtics* Salary Information










*Team Option* / *Player Option* / *Qualifying Offer */ *Waived */ *Bought Out

* (*Source*: *Hoopshype.com* and *Storyteller's Salary Site*)

A special thanks goes out to the Raptors board (and speedythief) for the idea and the original code. Thanks.
​


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Boston Celtics*

*Boston Celtics *Draft Picks

<table border="5" bordercolor="#110011" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td align="center">*Year*</td><td align="center">*Round*</td><td align="center">*From*</td><td align="center">*Reason*</td><td align="center">*Protection*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">2006</td><td align="left">1st</td><td align="center">Own</td><td align="left"> -</td><td align="center">-</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">2006</td><td align="left">1st</td><td align="center">Lakers</td><td align="left">Payton - Jones trade</td><td align="center">Top 10</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">2006</td><td align="left">2nd</td><td align="center">Own</td><td align="left"> -</td><td align="center">-</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">2006</td><td align="left">2nd</td><td align="center">Wariors via Suns</td><td align="left">McCarthy - 2nd Rounder trade</td><td align="center">Top 40</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">-</td><td align="left">-</td><td align="center">-</td><td align="left"> -</td><td align="center">-</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">2007</td><td align="left">1st</td><td align="center">Own</td><td align="left"> -</td><td align="center">-</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">2007</td><td align="left">1st</td><td align="center">Lakers</td><td align="left">Payton - Jones trade</td><td align="center">Top 5 [ If not used in '06 ]</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">2007</td><td align="left">1st</td><td align="center">Cavaliers</td><td align="left">Welsch - 1st Rounder trade</td><td align="center">Lottery ?</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">2007</td><td align="left">2nd</td><td align="center">Own</td><td align="left"> -</td><td align="center">-</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">2007</td><td align="left">2nd</td><td align="center">Heat / Grizzlies ?</td><td align="left">Walker - Trade Exception trade</td><td align="center">None</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">-</td><td align="left">-</td><td align="center">-</td><td align="left"> -</td><td align="center">-</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">2008</td><td align="left">1st</td><td align="center">Own</td><td align="left"> -</td><td align="center">-</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">2008</td><td align="left">1st</td><td align="center">T'Wolves</td><td align="left">Davis - Szczerbiak trade</td><td align="center">Yes, Unknown</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">-</td><td align="left">-</td><td align="center">-</td><td align="left"> -</td><td align="center">-</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">?</td><td align="left">2nd</td><td align="center">Heat / Grizzlies</td><td align="left">Walker - Trade Exception trade</td><td align="center">None</td></tr></tbody></table>​ 
*Boston Celtics *Owed Draft Picks

<table border="5" bordercolor="#110011" width="100%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td align="center">*Year*</td><td align="center">*Round*</td><td align="center">*To*</td><td align="center">*Reason*</td><td align="center">*Protection*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">2006</td><td align="left">1st</td><td align="center">Suns via Hawks</td><td align="left">Payton - Walker trade</td><td align="center">Must have 2 picks in draft</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">2006</td><td align="left">2nd</td><td align="center">Hornets via Heat / Grizzlies</td><td align="left">Dickau - 2nd Rounder trade</td><td align="center">None</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">-</td><td align="left">-</td><td align="center">-</td><td align="left"> -</td><td align="center">-</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">2007</td><td align="left">1st</td><td align="center">Suns via Hawks</td><td align="left">Payton Walker trade</td><td align="center">[ If not used in '06 ]</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">-</td><td align="left">-</td><td align="center">-</td><td align="left"> -</td><td align="center">-</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">?</td><td align="left">2nd</td><td align="center">?</td><td align="left">Davis - Szczerbiak trade</td><td align="center">Yes, Unknown</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">-</td><td align="left">-</td><td align="center">-</td><td align="left"> -</td><td align="center">-</td></tr><tr align="center"><td align="left">?</td><td align="left">2nd</td><td align="center">?</td><td align="left">Davis-Szczerbiak trade</td><td align="center">Yes, Unknown</td></tr></tbody></table>​ 
And a second thanks to the Raptors board (and speedythief).​


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Thread opened. Suggestions and comments (especially errors) are welcomed.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Thread opened. Suggestions and comments (especially errors) are welcomed.


I really like your team schedule with the game thread links. Did you use a table generator to make that? If not, kudos.

However, the thread is ruined because of a figure I saw beside LaFrentz's name. I can't imagine any Celtics fan looking at this thread and feeling anything but disgust at it.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

speedythief said:


> I really like your team schedule with the game thread links. Did you use a table generator to make that? If not, kudos.
> 
> However, the thread is ruined because of a figure I saw beside LaFrentz's name. I can't imagine any Celtics fan looking at this thread and feeling anything but disgust at it.



I used ToddMacCulloch11's code. He has it on the Nets board, I just stole from everyone.


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

Does anyone happen to know the street address of the Celtic's practice facility out in Waltham? I'd like to attend a practice if they're open to the public (though stifling the urge to cuss out Mark Blount might be a problem if I ever actually did go to one).


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Very cool info aqua!! 
Although I must admit to nausea at seeing that LaFrentz' contract is almost as much as Pierce's
with Rickey's being less than half.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

cgcatsfan said:


> Very cool info aqua!!
> Although I must admit to nausea at seeing that LaFrentz' contract is almost as much as Pierce's
> with Rickey's being less than half.


As you can see, Danny loves browsing these boards. 

He went out and made Raef's the _3rd_ biggest contract by adding Wally Szczerbiak, who also has a 10% trade kicker.

He also got rid of Ricky's "less than half" contract, so that we don't have to stare at it and cry. 

BTW, the contracts have not yet been updated (I believe Premier's working on them), but the draft picks have been. I've also gotten rid of the code and made a table for it...manually.

If you see an error, spelling mistake and/or have more information on the picks than we have, please tell us so we can edit them.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The eye sore, aka the team schedule, has been divided by two...vertically.


----------

